# موقع جميل لمحبي الرجال الأليين



## حمدان النعيمي (10 يوليو 2010)

www.botjunkie.com/category/androids/


----------



## كرا (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمدالقبالي (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الموقع الجميل .... روبوتات رائعه نتمنى ان تتطور الى مدى ابعد في المستقبل

تحياتي


----------



## mustafamogh (20 أغسطس 2010)

موقع رااائع نتمنى ان نرى مواقع مثلها ب العربي


----------

